# PC - gut genug/überteuert?



## Xetic (2. Juli 2009)

*PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Hiho liebe PC Games Hardware Gemeinde

Siehe Seite 3 bitte


----------



## sebah (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gaming & Producing-PC für 700-800€*

Das ist die kombination die ich mir bauen werde. Kostet so ca. 750 euro.

CPU: Phenom II X4 955 BE
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P
RAM: 4 GB DDR3 1333 von z.B. Crucial, Kingston, Geil
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX275
Netzteil: Arctic Fusion 550R
Festplatte: Seagate 7200.12 500 GB
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM690
Gehäuselüfter (Front/Heck): 2x Scythe S-Flex 800 rpm (falls die verbauten zu laut sind)
DVD-Brenner: LG GH22NS30


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gaming & Producing-PC für 700-800€*

Hallo und willkommen im Forum =D

Also ich würde dir das hier vorschlagen:

Preis: 703,93
1 x Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 4890, 1024MB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.0, bulk/lite retail (11150-05-20R)	bei Mix-Computer	188,88
1 x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/4G)	bei Mix-Computer	51,62
1 x Antec Three Hundred schwarz (0761345-08300-3)	bei Mix-Computer	46,62
2 x Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB, SATA II (WD6400AAKS)	bei Mix-Computer	49,63
1 x Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W ATX 2.3 (RS-500-AMBA)	bei VV-Computer	76,25
1 x Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, 770 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)	bei VV-Computer	76,80
1 x AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (HDZ955FBGIBOX)	bei VV-Computer	164,50

Dazu vielleicht noch ein passender CPU Kühler.


----------



## Xetic (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gaming & Producing-PC für 700-800€*



sebah schrieb:


> Das ist die kombination die ich mir bauen werde. Kostet so ca. 750 euro.
> 
> CPU: Phenom II X4 955 BE
> CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
> ...



Puuh das ging ja schnell 

Dank dir werd ich mir gleich mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.

Ist die GTX275 besser als die HD4890?


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gaming & Producing-PC für 700-800€*

Nein die GTX275 ist nicht besser als die HD4890. Beide Karten liegen gleich auf. Mal ist die eine flotter, mal die andere.


----------



## Xetic (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gaming & Producing-PC für 700-800€*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Hallo und willkommen im Forum =D
> 
> Also ich würde dir das hier vorschlagen:
> 
> ...



Danke dir ebenfalls 

Kann mir hier wer einen guten Onlineversand raten, von dem ich alle teile bestellen kann, und auch zusammenbauen lassen kann?

hardwareversand.de?


----------



## Lordac (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gaming & Producing-PC für 700-800€*

Hallo,



Xetic schrieb:


> Kann mir hier wer einen guten Onlineversand raten, von dem ich alle teile bestellen kann, und auch zusammenbauen lassen kann?
> hardwareversand.de?


genau, das kostet 20,- Euro, benutze aber nicht den Konfigurator sondern lege alle Teile einzeln in den Warenkorb und dann den Zusammenbau extra dazu.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Xetic (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gaming & Producing-PC für 700-800€*



Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> genau, das kostet 20,- Euro, benutze aber nicht den Konfigurator sondern lege alle Teile einzeln in den Warenkorb und dann den Zusammenbau extra dazu.
> ...



Dank dir 

Hat vielleicht wer irgendein Argument für welche Graka ich mich entscheiden soll?

GTX275 oder HD4890?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gaming & Producing-PC für 700-800€*



Xetic schrieb:


> Dank dir
> 
> Hat vielleicht wer irgendein Argument für welche Graka ich mich entscheiden soll?
> 
> GTX275 oder HD4890?


 
Kommt halt darauf an, es gibt Programme, die die Technik des einen oder anderen besser nutzen kann.
Anhand der Programme kannst du ja mal gucken, welche Grafikkarte da besser geeignet ist.
Reine spielemäßig ist es egal.


----------



## Xetic (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gaming & Producing-PC für 700-800€*

Könnte mir vielleicht jemand eine Zusammenstellung auf Hardwareversand geben? 

Einige Sachen von den Zusammenstellungen gibt es auf Hardwareversand nicht


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gaming & Producing-PC für 700-800€*

Im Anhang findest du die Zusammenstellung wie ich sie bei HWV machen würde.


----------



## Xetic (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gaming & Producing-PC für 700-800€*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Im Anhang findest du die Zusammenstellung wie ich sie bei HWV machen würde.





Danke dir vielmals, und den restlichen Leuten auch 

Wirklich nett die Leute hier .

Werd mir das wahrscheinlich so bestellen.

Falls noch irgendwer Verbesserungsvorschläge hat, würde ich die liebend gerne lesen


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gaming & Producing-PC für 700-800€*

DDR3 1333 mit CL9? 
Gibts keine, die bessere Latenzen haben?


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gaming & Producing-PC für 700-800€*

Naja CL9 und 8 sind bei DDR3 RAM normal. Besser gibts nur mehr CL7 und manche aben auch CL6, aber dafür dann wieder mit exorbitanter Spannung.


----------



## Xetic (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gaming & Producing-PC für 700-800€*

Hiho 

sorry dass ich nochmal nerve aber ich habe ne wichtige Frage.

Werd mir den PC morgen bestellen.

Die Frage ist nun noch welches Betriebssystem dafür geeignet ist?

Habe vor wahrscheinlich 8GB Ram reinzusetzen, deswegen die Frage(bezogen auf die Aufstellung oben von ghostadmin):

Brauch ich für den PC oben mit 8GB RAM ein 64bit OS?

Ich lad mir nämlich grad die W7 RC in 32bit und 64bit, und will das auf den PC raufhaun, bis W7 kommt(als MAIN OS).

Ich hätte auch noch windows XP 32bit hier rumliegen, aber das würde nicht so ganz funktionieren wegen den RAM oder?

bin grad planlos da ich nurnoch 600€ zur verfügung habe und sich kein OS zum kaufen ausgeht bis morgen


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gaming & Producing-PC für 700-800€ !!UPDATE-FRAGE!!*

Nen 32 BIT OS unterstüzt bis 3,25 GB Ram 
Und 64 BIT OS unterstüzt bis 18Gb....

Also wirst du ein 64 BIT Betriebssystem brauchen...


----------



## Xetic (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gaming & Producing-PC für 700-800€ !!UPDATE-FRAGE!!*



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Nen 32 BIT OS unterstüzt bis 3,25 GB Ram
> Und 64 BIT OS unterstüzt bis 18Gb....
> 
> Also wirst du ein 64 BIT Betriebssystem brauchen...



Dankeschön 

Weisst du auch zufällig ob die Windows 7 RC gut genug is um es als Main OS zu benutzen?

wäre auch die letze frage


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gaming & Producing-PC für 700-800€ !!UPDATE-FRAGE!!*

Also das stimmt so nicht das ein x86 OS aka 32 bit nur 3,25 GB RAM verwalten oder unterstützen kann!
32bit kann ganz genau 4 GB RAM verwalten. Wie viel mann dann davon nutzen kann hängt von vielen Faktoren ab.
Und je nach Windows x64 Version kann Windows viel mehr als 18 GB verwalten 
So sind bei Vista Ultimate X64 mehr als 128 GB RAM drin 

@TE
Ja du kannst Win7 RC als Haupt-OS einsetzen. Allerdings musst du hier und da noch mir kleinen Fehlern rechnen. Ansonsten läuft es bei mir aber gut und auch seit dem er releast wurde ohne Probleme.


----------



## Xetic (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gaming & Producing-PC für 700-800€ !!UPDATE-FRAGE!!*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Also das stimmt so nicht das ein x86 OS aka 32 bit nur 3,25 GB RAM verwalten oder unterstützen kann!
> 32bit kann ganz genau 4 GB RAM verwalten. Wie viel mann dann davon nutzen kann hängt von vielen Faktoren ab.
> Und je nach Windows x64 Version kann Windows viel mehr als 18 GB verwalten
> So sind bei Vista Ultimate X64 mehr als 128 GB RAM drin
> ...



Dankeschön 

So jez stellt sich doch noch eine Frage, falls das mit den 4GB stimmt, oder sagen wir mal es wird ein bisschen weniger als 4GB sein unter 32bit. Lohnt es sich dann ganz normal Windows XP 32bit zu benutzen?(Dann hätte ich derweil halt kein DX10 )

2. Stimmt es das Windows Vista Ultimate 32bit als einziges 32bit Vista die vollen 4GB erkennt und verwaltet?

3. Falls ich mit dem W7 RC arbeite, sollte ich das 32bit oder 64bit W7 benutzen mit 4GB RAM?

Danke für eure Mühen!


----------



## ghostadmin (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gaming & Producing-PC für 700-800€ !!UPDATE-FRAGE!!*

4 GB RAM ansprechen geht nur mit einem x64 OS mit keinem x86 OS geht das. Außer über Schummellösungen die meistens aber nicht immer so laufen wie du das willst oder das System instabil werden lassen. 
Daher wenn Win 7 nur mehr x64


----------



## Xetic (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gaming & Producing-PC für 700-800€ !!UPDATE-FRAGE!!*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> 4 GB RAM ansprechen geht nur mit einem x64 OS mit keinem x86 OS geht das. Außer über Schummellösungen die meistens aber nicht immer so laufen wie du das willst oder das System instabil werden lassen.
> Daher wenn Win 7 nur mehr x64



Dankeschön


----------



## Xetic (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gaming & Producing-PC für 700-800€ !!UPDATE-FRAGE!!*

Sodala

da bin ich wieder.

War gerade bei nem PC laden hier um die Ecke, bei dem mein Vater mal gearbeitet hat und wir meistens Rabatte bekommen.

Hab dem gesagt was ich möglichst alles drin haben will, und er machte mir folgendes Angebot:

file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/Admin/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpg

Ist der PC nicht etwas teuer? Zudem wir sogar noch Rabatt kriegen (keine Ahnung ob er das schon mit einberechnet hat).

Bei HWV kostet das Ding fast 100 euro weniger.

Und 2. ist all das was da drin ist gut?

Danke schonmal


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gaming & Producing-PC für 700-800€ !!UPDATE-FRAGE!!*

Was ist denn da für ein Netzteil drinne?


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gaming & Producing-PC für 700-800€ !!UPDATE-FRAGE!!*

Das einzige was mich da stört ist "Midi Tower ATX 420 Watt"
Wenn ich sowas schon lesen


----------



## Xetic (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Ich habe keine Ahnung 

Aber ich habe bei denen schon seit meinem ersten PC immer bestellt, und hatten nie Macken oder etwas dergleichen oder Abstürze.

(Komischerweiße hab ich ihm noch gesagt ich will das Cooler Master Silent Pro NT)

Mein Vater wird mit dem Typen noch bissl reden.

Was sagt ihr zum Preis?


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Naja die Computer mit Müll NT die ich gesehen habe liefen auch immer 

Ich habe das mal nachgebaut und das ist dabei rausgekommen:

Preis: 835,48
1 x Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W ATX 2.3 (RS-500-AMBA)	bei DriveCity	73,84
1 x Club 3D Radeon HD 4890 Superclocked Edition, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (CGAX-48924SO)	bei DriveCity	195,72
1 x AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (HDZ955FBGIBOX)	bei DriveCity	212,04
1 x Scythe Mugen 2 (Sockel 478/775/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCMG-2000)	bei DriveCity	32,60
1 x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/4G)	bei DriveCity	77,48
1 x Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P, 790X (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)	bei DriveCity	102,38
1 x Antec Three Hundred schwarz (0761345-08300-3)	bei DriveCity	46,46
2 x Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB, SATA II (WD6400AAKS)	bei DriveCity	47,48

Da hast du dann ein ordentliches NT und auch ein ordentliches Gehäuse dabei.
Wie es mit dem CPU Kühler aussieht weiß ich nicht, meistens wird in diesen PCs aber nur der boxed verbaut


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Da hast du dann ein ordentliches NT und auch ein ordentliches Gehäuse dabei.
> Wie es mit dem CPU Kühler aussieht weiß ich nicht, meistens wir in diesen PCs aber nur der boxed verbaut


 
Jep, sind garantiert nur Boxed.
Wenns ein besserer wäre, würde es da mit stehen.
"mit Top OC Kühler" oder so.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> "mit Top OC Kühler" oder so.



Jep, dann wäre ein AC Freezer 64 Pro drauf
So genut OT gespammt für heute


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Um das ganze jetzt noch mal auf einen Punkt zu bringen....
Ich würde den PC nicht so kaufen, wenn du Einzelteile holst, kommt zu günstiger bei weg und hast bessere Komponenten (Netzteil vorallem).
Entweder der Typ geht mit dem Preis runter, baut bei gleichem Preis ein besseres Netzteil (ich denke mal, dass das einer der Tower ist, die schon ein Netzteil haben und trotzdem nur 25€ kosten) oder du kaufst woanders. Ganz einfach


----------



## Xetic (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Der Preis wird sicher noch runtergehn, mein Vater regelt das schon.

Ich muss auf ungefähr 600€ kommen.

Welche Teile sollte ich am besten umtauschen um günstiger wegzukommen, aber trotzdem noch genug leistung für games zu haben?


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Schmeiß eine HDD raus. 
Ein Rechner für Games kostet nunmal. Abgesehen davon ist das Budget ja maximal 800€ hoch?


----------



## Xetic (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Schmeiß eine HDD raus.
> Ein Rechner für Games kostet nunmal. Abgesehen davon ist das Budget ja maximal 800€ hoch?



Nicht mehr 

hab nurnoch 600€ 

Jap das werd ich machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Wieso hast du nur noch 600€?
Dann musst du kleine Abstriche machen.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

zB könnte man ne normale HD4890 nehmen und keine übertaktete Version


----------



## Xetic (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> zB könnte man ne normale HD4890 nehmen und keine übertaktete Version



Werd ich auch machen 

welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Wie wäre es mit dieser


----------



## Xetic (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dieser



Die kostet doch genau gleichviel wie die bessere übertaktete HD4890


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Dann kauf diese hier.


----------



## Xetic (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann kauf diese hier.



Dank dir 

Schonmal 50€ gespart + HDD = ca. 100€ gespart.

Mein Vater handelt das dann auch noch runter, dann wirds denk ich mal in die Nähe von 600€ kommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Du kannst auch noch auf einen X3 wechseln, wenns richtig eng werden sollte.
Für Games ist der X3 sehr gut.


----------



## Xetic (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst auch noch auf einen X3 wechseln, wenns richtig eng werden sollte.
> Für Games ist der X3 sehr gut.



Ne du der 955er wurde mir überall empfohlen und will den einfach haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Xetic schrieb:


> Ne du der 955er wurde mir überall empfohlen und will den einfach haben


 
War ja auch nur für den Fall, falls das Budget nicht reichen sollte.


----------



## Stingray93 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Hab dir mal was zusammengestellt... unter 600€. Sollte eig noch recht lange zum zocken reichen. Das Restgeld könntest du in eine stärkere Graka investieren ist aber eig. nicht wirklich Notwendig.


----------



## Knexi (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Hab dir mal was zusammengestellt... unter 600€. Sollte eig noch recht lange zum zocken reichen. Das Restgeld könntest du in eine stärkere Graka investieren ist aber eig. nicht wirklich Notwendig.



Würde die Grafikkarte gegen eine GTX 260 216 oder Radeon 4870 1GB tauschen. Die Radeon ist sogar günstiger und hat mehr Leistung als die 196er Version der 260.


----------



## Xetic (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Danke für die Zusammenstellung 

Hab die Graka und die Festplatte gewechselt.

Kann ich den PC im Anhang SO bestellen wie er jetzt ist? Und werde ich damit die nächsten 2 Jahre zufrieden sein? (Will mindestens alles was nächstes Jahr rauskommt auf max. settings zocken )

Wichtigste Frage:

Versandkosten sind 17,50€ steht da wenn ich es bestellen will.

Wäre also ungefähr 609€.

Kommt da noch IRGENDWAS drauf? oder zahle ich wirklich nur 609€?

Das Ganze wird nach ÖSTERREICH geliefert (bei uns ist die Mwst. 20%).
Keine Ahnung was ich also im Endeffekt zahlen muss 

Edit:

Sollte ich lieber zur Sapphire Toxic HD greifen oder bei der Powercolor PCS+ bleiben?


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

dank eu sollte das mitn zoll eigentlich keine probs geben
die festplatte ist die greenversion die soll langsamer sein nimm lieber eine blue oder black


----------



## Xetic (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Xetic schrieb:


> Sollte ich lieber zur Sapphire Toxic HD greifen oder bei der Powercolor PCS+ bleiben?



oder gleich eine HD4890?


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

@Xetic
Stellt dir das ganze doch bei Geizhals.at zusammen und suche den günstigsten österreichischen Anbieter


----------



## Xetic (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> @Xetic
> Stellt dir das ganze doch bei Geizhals.at zusammen und suche den günstigsten österreichischen Anbieter



Problem ist dass ich den PC fertig zusammengestellt haben will .

So ich werd mir glaub ich die PC Zusammenstellung von oben bestellen. Entweder mit einer Powercolor HD4870 PCS+ oder eine XFX HD4890.

Was schlagt ihr mir vor?


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Naja ich würde schon die 4890 nehmen, weil die einfach schneller ist


----------



## Xetic (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Hardwareversand kann man nicht per Kreditkarte zahlen?

Falls nein, hat sonst noch wer nen Shop wo man es billig zusammenbauen lassen kann?


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

www.hoh.de - Home of Hardware

weis aber nicht ob die zusammenbauen notfalls selber machen


----------



## Xetic (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> www.hoh.de - Home of Hardware
> 
> weis aber nicht ob die zusammenbauen notfalls selber machen



Nö machen se nicht .

Ok, ich glaub ich werd ihn wirklich selbst zusammenbaun. Ist auch ein kleines Abenteuer dann dabei .

Vor 5 Jahren konnte ich das noch ohne Probleme .

Ich denk mal mit diesem Video: YouTube - PC selber zusammenbauen - Computerbild

sollte das kein Problem werden oder?

Das einzige, was bisschen heiklig wird, ist die CPU ...

Da muss ich ja wärmeleitpaste raufmachen oder? auf den Kühler?


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

OMG ein Computerbild Video 

Aaaahhhh





Jetzt mal im Ernst
Den Rechner zusammenbauen ist nicht schwer.
Auch nicht die CPU. Einfach auf das Dreieck an Sockel und CPU achten, dann einen Klecks WLP in die Mitte, Kühler drauf, noch etwas hin und her bewegen <-aber nicht mehr abnehmen! Und anschließend festschrauben


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...17905-how-pc-selbst-bauen-leicht-gemacht.html


----------



## Xetic (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> OMG ein Computerbild Video
> 
> Aaaahhhh
> 
> ...



 Ist denn sowas überhaupt dabei? Wärmeleitpaste?


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Kommt auf den CPU Kühler drauf an, obwohl eigentlich liegt immer eine bei 
Welchen Kühler willst du verwenden?


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

da du den boxed kühler verwendest ist die wärmeleitpaste schon drauf das brauchst du also nicht machen einfach kühler drauf fertig


----------



## Xetic (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Kommt auf den CPU Kühler drauf an, obwohl eigentlich liegt immer eine bei
> Welchen Kühler willst du verwenden?



Ööhmm ... da muss ich auch noch einen extra bestellen? 

Hab bis jez nur das was oben in der Liste ist im Warenkorb



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> da du den boxed kühler verwendest ist die wärmeleitpaste schon drauf das brauchst du also nicht machen einfach kühler drauf fertig



Gottseidank

Ich denke ich werd bei alternate.at bestellen


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Naja du kannst ja auch den boxed nehmen, sofern du schon einen Gehörschaden hast


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

najaso laut soll der boxed kühler auch nichtmehr sein er reicht um die cpu zu kühlen wenn er übertakten will dann muss in jedemfall ein besserer kühler her


----------



## Xetic (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja du kannst ja auch den boxed nehmen, sofern du schon einen Gehörschaden hast



Ach der PC ist unterm Tisch


----------



## ATIFan22 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

ach,so schlimm is der boxed nun auch nicht


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Das kommt drauf an welche CPU man kauft, bei manchen CPUs sind gute boxeds dabei, klar sind die alles andere als leise aber ok.
Bei manchen sind die Kühler aber auch echt ein Witz und sägen die halbe Zeit mit 5000rpm vor sich hin..


----------



## Xetic (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Aaah ich brauch ein andres motherboard 

In der Liste ist das ASUS M4A78 PRO Motherboard, mit nur einem PCI-E slot.

Ich brauch aber mindestens 2, da ich mir in zukunft eine soundkarte zulegen werde, hat wer schnell ersatz der nicht allzu viel teurer ist?


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3, 770 (dual PC2-8500U DDR2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


btw:
Das ASUS hat 3 PCIe Slots 
1x 16x und 2x 1x


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

nö das hatt noch 2x1fach pci-e slots und soweit ich weiss sind die neuen soundkarten mit dem bestückt


----------



## Xetic (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3, 770 (dual PC2-8500U DDR2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> 
> btw:
> ...



Brauch ich jetzt ne IDE festplatte oder SATA II? ich les da irgendwas von IDE Controller bei dem motherboard

sorry bin totaler vollnap 

edit:

Oh mann -.-

bei alternate komm ich mit der gleichen zusammenstellung auf 650€+ ...


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

sata2 ist der neue standart ide habens nur zur sicherheit noch drinnen fals einer noch solche hardware verwendet

ps. hängt bei euch in letzter zeit auch öffters mal das forum 
hab gerade 2xhintereinander Fehler in der Verbindung gehabt und oft dauerts ewig bis die seite neu läd


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

IDE benutzt heute keiner mehr, bei neuen Platinen für den i5 wird das auch teilweise schon komplett fehlen 
Da benutzt natürlich eine SATA Festplatte 

@Soldat0815
Ja das Forum ist in letzter zeit etwas lahm unterwegs.


----------



## Xetic (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> IDE benutzt heute keiner mehr, bei neuen Platinen für den i5 wird das auch teilweise schon komplett fehlen
> Da benutzt natürlich eine SATA Festplatte
> 
> @Soldat0815
> Ja das Forum ist in letzter zeit etwas lahm unterwegs.





Soldat0815 schrieb:


> sata2 ist der neue standart ide habens nur zur sicherheit noch drinnen fals einer noch solche hardware verwendet
> 
> ps. hängt bei euch in letzter zeit auch öffters mal das forum
> hab gerade 2xhintereinander Fehler in der Verbindung gehabt und oft dauerts ewig bis die seite neu läd



Gut .

Leider wird das net so klappen bei alternate.at 

mit Versandkosten jetzt auf 691€ 

Musste ein anderes Netzeil reinmachen, da mir der Konfigurator mir sagte, dass zuwenig strom da wäre. (aber hat eh nur 10€ ausgemacht)

hab das Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 drin


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Stell die Komponenten am besten nicht mit dem Konfigurator zusammen 
Die Teile sind Müll und schlagen einem immer total überdimensionierte Netzteile vor.
Schmeiß alles in einen Warenkorb und wähle dann zum Schluss "Rechner Zusammenbau" aus


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

sorry die konfiguratoren sind der letzte müll 
hau die sachen einzeln in den warenkorb
und das netzteil ist nicht der hit


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> und das netzteil ist nicht der hit



Ähm das Netzteil ist ein sehr gutes


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

stimmt die real power sind nicht der hit


----------



## Xetic (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

ob konfigurator oder nicht, hab eh alle sachen reingetan, die hier in der liste sind, also hab nix genommen was der konfigurator mir "geraten" hat 

trotzdem 100€ mehr als bei HWV... hab grad bei HOH nachgeschaut, da kann man in österreich auch nur per Vorkasse bezahlen.

Was ist den los mit den Shops?! Bei solchen großen shops werden keine kreditkarten aktzeptiert? Soll das ein Scherz sein?


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

solange die so noch genug verkaufen ist es denen egal

du kannst ja mal bei hwv nachfragen evenetuell machens ne ausnahmen


----------



## Xetic (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> solange die so noch genug verkaufen ist es denen egal
> 
> du kannst ja mal bei hwv nachfragen evenetuell machens ne ausnahmen





Stell ich mir grad witzig vor.

Email an denen "Dürfte ich bitte per Kreditkarte zahlen "

Hach irgendwie freu ich mich aufs selber zusammenbaun .
Jedes Päckchen einzeln aufmachen und erstmal begutachten, dann einbaun und freuen wenns funktioniert .


----------



## Xetic (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Muss ich da eigentlich noch irgendwas rumwerkeln im BIOS oder sowas?

Oder einfach nur die Teile einbaun, PC starten, OS rauf, fertig?


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Teilweise muss man die RAM Spannung und die Latenzen manuell einstellen weil die nicht korrekt erkannt werden 
Ansonsten evtl. noch die Bootreihenfolge oder Lüftersteuerung des CPU Lüfters, aber sonst eigentlich nichts.


----------



## Xetic (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Auwei, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dann helfen wenn ich den habe 

Kann ich den PC jetzt SO bestellen (mit dem 450W Netzeil?)

hab die xfx 4890 reingetan (kostet nur 10€ mehr als die 4870er toxic)

Reicht das Netzeil?
Und werd ich mit dem PC meinen Spaß haben in Zukunft?


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Jo das kannst du so bestellen, auch wenn ich nicht unbedingt ein BQ NT nehmen würde weil mir die gerne mal ausgefallen sind.
Beim BIOS helfen wir dir gerne weiter, obwohl das Gigabyte BIOS recht einfach zu verstehen ist 
Und ja du wirst Spaß haben


----------



## Xetic (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Jo das kannst du so bestellen, auch wenn ich nicht unbedingt ein BQ NT nehmen würde weil mir die gerne mal ausgefallen sind.
> Beim BIOS helfen wir dir gerne weiter, obwohl das Gigabyte BIOS recht einfach zu verstehen ist
> Und ja du wirst Spaß haben





Ich danke euch allen und besonders dir für die vielen Antworten auf die vielen Anfängerfragen 

Ich melde mich hier wieder sobald die Teile da sind und ich ihn zusammengebaut habe, dann reden wir über BIOS 

bis denne


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Xetic schrieb:


> Muss ich da eigentlich noch irgendwas rumwerkeln im BIOS oder sowas?
> 
> Oder einfach nur die Teile einbaun, PC starten, OS rauf, fertig?


 
Nö, im Prinzip nicht, du kannst alles zusammenbauen und einschalten.
Die Hardware wird automatisch erkannt und sollte laufen.
Nur wenns probleme gibt, müsstest du etwas im Bios einstellen, sollte aber nicht der Fall sein.



Xetic schrieb:


> Auwei, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dann helfen wenn ich den habe
> 
> Kann ich den PC jetzt SO bestellen (mit dem 450W Netzeil?)
> 
> ...


 
Du hättest auch das Arctic Fusion, Corsair oder Cougar nehmen können, das BeQuiet ist aber auch OK.



Xetic schrieb:


> Ich danke euch allen und besonders dir für die vielen Antworten auf die vielen Anfängerfragen
> 
> Ich melde mich hier wieder sobald die Teile da sind und ich ihn zusammengebaut habe, dann reden wir über BIOS
> 
> bis denne


 
Kein Problem, dafür sind wir da, melde dich ruhig, wenns du alles hast.
Dann gibts bestimmt neue Fragen und hier bekommst du die Antowrten geliefert. 
Im Gegensatz zu einer Elektrokette ist bei uns niemand geliefert.


----------



## ATIFan22 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Jo , die xfx Radeon HD 4890 ist aber ziemlich laut,also sei gewarnt ,ansonsten ist das natürlich ne super schneller Karte


----------



## Xetic (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Lol das ist schon nichtmehr witzig 

Jez wollt ich grad bestellen, dann ruft mein Vater an und meint wir gehn am Freitag zu dem Typen und machen dort den PC wie ich will ...

Und so wie ich meinen Vater kenne wird er sagen "jo kostet 800, du hast 600? Passt rest zahl ich und haun wir noch ein betriebssystem drauf "

Das heißt jez kann ich doch den 955er prozessor nehmen.
Sonst bleibt denk ich mal alles gleich.

Aber werd dem Typ sagen dass ich die Sachen einzeln will  hab lust aufs selbst zusammenbasteln


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Xetic schrieb:


> Lol das ist schon nichtmehr witzig
> 
> Jez wollt ich grad bestellen, dann ruft mein Vater an und meint wir gehn am Freitag zu dem Typen und machen dort den PC wie ich will ...
> 
> ...


 
Der freut sich, dass der den Schrottha..... ähhh ...  dass er den Rechner nicht selbst zusammenbauen muss.
Lass dir die Einzelteile mitgeben, handel noch was rum, schließlich spart ihr ja Geld weges des Zusammenbaus und dann wird das schon was.


----------



## Xetic (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gaming & Producing-PC für 700-800€ !!UPDATE-FRAGE!!*



Xetic schrieb:


> Sodala
> 
> da bin ich wieder.
> 
> ...



So mein Vater hat mir das restliche Geld für diesen PC gegeben, wurde heut bestellt 

Reicht das Netzteil denn wirklich? 420W?

Danke für eure Hilfe jungs


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Gerne geschehen, ich wünsch dir viel Spaß mit dem Rechner


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Xetic schrieb:


> So mein Vater hat mir das restliche Geld für diesen PC gegeben, wurde heut bestellt
> 
> Reicht das Netzteil denn wirklich? 420W?
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe jungs


 
Jep, reicht und viel Spaß mit dem PC.
Berichte doch, wenn er läuft.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gaming & Producing-PC für 700-800€ !!UPDATE-FRAGE!!*



Xetic schrieb:


> Reicht das Netzteil denn wirklich? 420W?


Welches 420W Netzteil??

Ich kenne jetzt kein aktuelles Netzteil, das mit 420W angegeben ist, das auch was taugen würde, nur 400 und 450W Geräte.

Du sprichst hoffentlich nicht von Knallkörpern a la Xilence oder LC-Power??


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Ich ging jetzt davon aus, dass er das Silent Pro nimmt.


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Er spricht glaube ich von dem hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...0169-pc-gut-genug-ueberteuert.html#post941236
Und da scheint das NT wohl im Case drin zu sein, welches NT das ist will ich mir aber nicht ausmalen :X


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Ah, OK...
Das ist sicherlich ein Laden im Ort, oder??


Da würd ich auf ein ordentliches Markengehäuse mit Marken Netzteil bestehen, Netzteil kannst ja selbst einbauen und/oder besorgen, musst vorher mal mit denen sprechen.

Aber das Gehäuse und Netzteil, was da orgiginal drin ist, würde ich nicht nehmen, das wird über kurz oder lang den Rechner killen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber das Gehäuse und Netzteil, was da orgiginal drin ist, würde ich nicht nehmen, das wird über kurz oder lang den Rechner killen.


 
So'n Kram mit NT gleich im Gehäuse und dann am besten noch für 29€ kann man getrost entsorgen.

Schau mal nach und rede mit dem Händler, lass dir ein besseres NT geben.
Und wenn der Typ sagt, dass das "Supersilent 900 Watt" Netzteil für 25€ klasse ist, dann sagst du ihm, dass er keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## Xetic (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So'n Kram mit NT gleich im Gehäuse und dann am besten noch für 29€ kann man getrost entsorgen.
> 
> Schau mal nach und rede mit dem Händler, lass dir ein besseres NT geben.
> Und wenn der Typ sagt, dass das "Supersilent 900 Watt" Netzteil für 25€ klasse ist, dann sagst du ihm, dass er keine Ahnung hat.



Also ich hab das gleiche Gehäuse mit glaub ich nur einem schwächeren(oder gleichem) Netzteil drin.

Ach ich werd das glaub ich so lassen, Kaufe siet 6 Jahren oder so bei dem und hatte noch nie Probs mit meinen PC's 

Und Ausstauschen is jez zu spät . PC is Anfang nächste Woche abholbereit .

Also ich berichte dann wie er läuft mit paar Spieletests


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Naja wenn du meinst, dann hast du wenigstens gute Chancen auf guten Support :X
Ich würde das NT aber austauschen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Xetic schrieb:


> Ach ich werd das glaub ich so lassen, Kaufe siet 6 Jahren oder so bei dem und hatte noch nie Probs mit meinen PC's


Ja, aber dann komm nicht an, wenn der Rechner ab und an mal einfriert, beim zocken oder nach kurzer Zeit kaputt ist und die Sicherung rausfliegt...


----------



## Xetic (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, aber dann komm nicht an,...



Das geht glaub ich auch netter


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Du könntest auch etwas einsichtiger sein 
Die Leute hier wissen schon von was sie hier reden.

BTW:
Das mit dem Netzteil wurde damals schon erwähnt


----------



## Xetic (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Du könntest auch etwas einsichtiger sein
> Die Leute hier wissen schon von was sie hier reden.
> 
> BTW:
> Das mit dem Netzteil wurde damals schon erwähnt



Hat doch nix mit Einsicht zu tun. Glaubt ihr ich glaub euch nicht? 
Na klar weiss ich selber das ein Markennetzteil besser ist als das No-Name Produkt, nur der PC is schon unterwegs^^ Jetzt kann ichs nichtmehr ändern


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Doch, anständiges NT kaufen und NoName Müll rausreisen und mit der At erschlagen^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Natürlich kannst das ändern!

Du kannst den Händler anrufen und ihm deine Sorgen mitteilen und das du daher gern ein Markengerät hättest, da du den Rechner länger nutzen wolltest...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Xetic schrieb:


> Hat doch nix mit Einsicht zu tun. Glaubt ihr ich glaub euch nicht?
> Na klar weiss ich selber das ein Markennetzteil besser ist als das No-Name Produkt, nur der PC is schon unterwegs^^ Jetzt kann ichs nichtmehr ändern


 
Dann reklamieren und zurückschicken.


----------



## Xetic (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Doch, anständiges NT kaufen und NoName Müll rausreisen und mit der At erschlagen^^



Das is ein Gehäuse mit Netzteil drin oder?

Wenn ich mir ein neues Netzteil kaufe dann muss ich auch ein neues Gehäuse kaufen oder?

Vielleicht hol ich mir nacher das Antec Three Hundrer und ein Cooler Master Silent Pro NT 

@Stefan

Ja das ist alles komplizierter, ich hatte nur 600€, der pc kostet 830€.

Ich hab 600€ gezahlt, den Rest mein Vater ( und der hat mir in letzer Zeit schon zuviel Geld gegeben).

Da kann ich nicht dort anrufen und sagen "ja ich hätte noch gern ein andres NT und Gehäuse, weils wieder mehr kostet = Vater MÜSSTE es zahlen)


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Xetic schrieb:


> Das is ein Gehäuse mit Netzteil drin oder?


 
Jep, und sicher nicht ein gutes.



Xetic schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir ein neues Netzteil kaufe dann muss ich auch ein neues Gehäuse kaufen oder?


 
Nö, ist alles ATX Standard, ein neues Netzteil passt auch in den gerade gelaufen Rechner rein.



Xetic schrieb:


> Vielleicht hol ich mir nacher das Antec Three Hundrer und ein Cooler Master Silent Pro NT


 
Das Silent Pro ist gut, aber das Arctic Fusion reicht und ist günstiger.


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Du kannst auch ein anderes NT in den Tower einbauen den du bekommst, ist ja ein ATX Tower und die NT sind genormt


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Xetic schrieb:


> @Stefan
> Ja das ist alles komplizierter, ich hatte nur 600€, der pc kostet 830€.
> Ich hab 600€ gezahlt, den Rest mein Vater ( und der hat mir in letzer Zeit schon zuviel Geld gegeben).
> Da kann ich nicht dort anrufen und sagen "ja ich hätte noch gern ein andres NT und Gehäuse, weils wieder mehr kostet = Vater MÜSSTE es zahlen)



Ja und wenn das Netzteil in 7 Monaten explodiert und das Netzteil den Rest killt, muss das dein Vater wohl auch zahlen...

Von daher ziemlich kurzsichtig gedacht, denn diese NoName Netzteile sind völlig overrated und besitzen zum Teil keinerlei Schutzfunktionen!

€dit:
Das Netzteil ists sicher nicht...


----------



## Xetic (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Na fein  wenn ich kein neues Gehäuse brauch hol ich mir son Netzteil .



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja und wenn das Netzteil in 7 Monaten explodiert und das Netzteil den Rest killt, muss das dein Vater wohl auch zahlen...
> 
> Von daher ziemlich kurzsichtig gedacht, denn diese NoName Netzteile sind völlig overrated und besitzen zum Teil keinerlei Schutzfunktionen!
> 
> ...



1. Hab ich in meinem derzeitigen 3 Jahre alten und meinem vorigen 5 Jahre alten Rechner auch die gleiche "no name"-"marke" drin gehabt. Also gleiches gehäuse und das gleiche Netzteil nur schwächer, also explodiern wird sicher nix 

2. Hab ich da alle möglichen Garantien drauf  Is im Preis imbegriffen


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Xetic schrieb:


> 1. Hab ich in meinem derzeitigen 3 Jahre alten und meinem vorigen 5 Jahre alten Rechner auch die gleiche "no name"-"marke" drin gehabt. Also gleiches gehäuse und das gleiche Netzteil nur schwächer, also explodiern wird sicher nix


 
Aber man kann die ersten Rauchzeichen schon wahrnehmen. 



Xetic schrieb:


> 2. Hab ich da alle möglichen Garantien drauf  Is im Preis imbegriffen


 
Wenn du dir jetzt ein neues NT kaufst und es tauschst?
Logisch, wieso auch nicht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 500W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Xetic (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Haha! 

Hab jetzt mal das gehäuse ausseinander geschraubt und nachgeschaut.

Das NT ist von "DeLUX" (Delux Handel GmbH)

Das einzige 420W NT welches die haben ist dieses --> ANHANG 

Das Gehäuse dass ich derzeit habe --> Delux-GmbH


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Und was ist an dem billig Müll so toll?
Den Namen habe ich vorher noch nie gehört und die Angaben auf der Website sind auch eine Katastrophe, jaja es gibt nicht mal Angaben zur Leistung...


----------



## Xetic (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Und was ist an dem billig Müll so toll?
> Den Namen habe ich vorher noch nie gehört und die Angaben auf der Website sind auch eine Katastrophe, jaja es gibt nicht mal Angaben zur Leistung...



Das HAHA! war darauf bezogen dass ich herausgefunden habe welches NT es genau wird 

http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/520507_-dlp-390-420w-delux-electronic.html

Die genauen Angaben oben .

So wie ist dieses denn nun? Schrott oder ausreichend?


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Es ist trotzdem Müll


----------



## Xetic (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Es ist trotzdem Müll



Ach verdammt 

Ok ich bekomm nächsten Monat Geld, mit dem ich mir ein andres NT bestellen werde.

Aber für 1 Monat werde ich wohl damit klar kommen oder?


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Wenn du Glück hast überlebt der Rechner das, aber nur mit Glück. Ich würde mich nicht getrauen den Rechner mit dem teil da einzuschalten


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Xetic schrieb:


> 1. Hab ich in meinem derzeitigen 3 Jahre alten und meinem vorigen 5 Jahre alten Rechner auch die gleiche "no name"-"marke" drin gehabt. Also gleiches gehäuse und das gleiche Netzteil nur schwächer, also explodiern wird sicher nix


Sag mal, musst du erstmal fühlen, bevor du einsiehst, das dem so sein kann?
Muss erstmal dein Rechner in Rauch aufgehen, wie hier in diesem Forum öfter mal beschrieben??
Muss as superduper Netzteil erst 'nen SPannungsimpuls von ein paar Duzend Volt auf die Hardware los lassen, der mit ziemlicher Sicherheit alles zerstört, was dran hängt??

Oder glaubst du uns auch so, das wir nicht übertreiben und es schon nicht unbegründet ist, von so einem NoName Mist abzuraten?!

Zumal das Teil auch für einen Game PC sein soll - das hält das Netzteil nie im Leben aus, niemals!
Das kann ich dir versprechen!

Wie soll ein NT, das geradmal 180W (15A) auf der +12V Leitung schafft, eine CPU mit 100W und eine GraKa mit noch mal etwas über 100W bei Vollast packen?!
In Gedanken vielleicht, aber in der Praxis wird das nie was.

Und jetzt schau dir mal an, was ein 400W Netzteil aktuell so auf der +12V Leitung schafft...
Hm, mal schauen, mein Cougar 400 schafft läppische 32A, für beide +12V Leitungen gesamt...




Xetic schrieb:


> 2. Hab ich da alle möglichen Garantien drauf  Is im Preis imbegriffen


Ja, sicher und deine Daten sind dann erstmal weg und du stehst einige Tage bis Wochen ohne Rechner da...

Und wenn der Händler der Meinung ist, das die Garantie abgelaufen ist, hast halt pech gehabt...

Interessant:


Xetic schrieb:


> Das HAHA! war darauf bezogen dass ich herausgefunden habe welches NT es genau wird
> 
> http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/520507_-dlp-390-420w-delux-electronic.html
> 
> ...





> *DLP-390
> 420W* 14CM fan Power supply, P4 CE PFC TC,with SATA,color box


1. Ists jetzt ein 420W Netzteil oder 390??
Wenns ein 420W ist, warum heißt es dann 390??
2. Interessant die Reichhaltigen Angaben zu den Leistungen auf den Leitungen...


----------



## Xetic (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wenn du Glück hast überlebt der Rechner das, aber nur mit Glück. Ich würde mich nicht getrauen den Rechner mit dem teil da einzuschalten



o.O so schlimm??


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Siehe mein Posting, ja.
Ich bezweifle, das das Teil überhaupt ansatzweise reicht...


----------



## Xetic (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Siehe mein Posting, ja.
> Ich bezweifle, das das Teil überhaupt ansatzweise reicht...



Auwei.

Natoll was soll ich jetzt machen?

Ich kann mir frühstens in einem Monat ein NT bestellen, kriege den PC aber SO nächste Woche.

Und ich glaub kaum dass ich meinen nigelnagel neuen Gaming PC 3 Wochen neben mir verstauben lassen kann .


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Kauf dir einfach ein neues NT und fertig


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Wo ist das Problem, mit dem Händler in Kontakt zu treten??


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem, mit dem Händler in Kontakt zu treten??


 
Auch eine gute Frage, umtauschen und fertig, meinetwegen noch 30€ draufzahlen für was besseres, aber dann muss es auch gut sein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Xetic schrieb:


> Und ich glaub kaum dass ich meinen nigelnagel neuen Gaming PC 3 Wochen neben mir verstauben lassen kann .


Verstauben ist aber immer noch besser als verqualmen.


----------



## Xetic (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem, mit dem Händler in Kontakt zu treten??



Das Geld ist das Problem! Ich hab wirklich KEIN Geld mehr. 0€. Netzteil gegen ein besseres (= teureres) eintauschen kostet wieder Geld .

Haha aber genau in diesem Moment hat ein Freund angerufen und hat gefragt ob er meine nalten TFT um 20€ abkaufen kann  Is ja schon etwas


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Du könntest ja versuchen dein Noname-NT in die Bucht zu werfen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

ja du konntest ne Bank ausrauben und damit drohen den Leuten dein altes NT an den Kopf zu werfen 
nene , frag ihn doch ,ob er 30-40 € gibt ,da bekommt man schon fast das Corsair CX 400 Watt oder Arctic Fusion für .


----------



## Xetic (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Hab gerade eine Mail an den Händler geschrieben, und ihm gesagt, falls er das Netzteil mit einem "Arctic Cooling 550R 500W" oder einem "Be quiet Straight Power 450W" austauschen könnte.

Und falls der Aufpreis weniger als 30€ beträge, solle er es doch gleich einbaun 

Mal gucken was zurückkommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Xetic schrieb:


> Hab gerade eine Mail an den Händler geschrieben, und ihm gesagt, falls er das Netzteil mit einem "Arctic Cooling 550R 500W" oder einem "Be quiet Straight Power 450W" austauschen könnte.
> 
> Und falls der Aufpreis weniger als 30€ beträge, solle er es doch gleich einbaun
> 
> Mal gucken was zurückkommt.


 
ist eine gute Idee, und falls er nur ein Cougar oder Corsair hat, ist das auch OK.
Aber ich denke mal, dass er nur die Deluxe hat.
Kenne auch so'n Laden, da bekommt man nur diese Netzteile, keine anderen, wenn andere, dann zu extremen Preisen.


----------



## Xetic (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ist eine gute Idee, und falls er nur ein Cougar oder Corsair hat, ist das auch OK.
> Aber ich denke mal, dass er nur die Deluxe hat.
> Kenne auch so'n Laden, da bekommt man nur diese Netzteile, keine anderen, wenn andere, dann zu extremen Preisen.



Japp, all ihre PC's von dem Laden werden mit DeLUX Gehäusen ausgeliefert .

Ich bestell ja auch nur dort wegen meinem Vater (850€ für den PC den ich bestellt habe sind auch viel teurer als über HWV).


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Xetic schrieb:


> Japp, all ihre PC's von dem Laden werden mit DeLUX Gehäusen ausgeliefert .
> 
> Ich bestell ja auch nur dort wegen meinem Vater (850€ für den PC den ich bestellt habe sind auch viel teurer als über HWV).


 
Du kommst nicht zufällig aus Neumünster oder Umgebung?


----------



## Xetic (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kommst nicht zufällig aus Neumünster oder Umgebung?



Österreich, Kärnten (GAAAAAAAANZ im Süden bei Italien )


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

OMG, welcher Laden hier hat dir so nen Teil reingetan?
Dann fahr ich persönlich hin und hau ihm eine rein


----------



## Xetic (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> OMG, welcher Laden hier hat dir so nen Teil reingetan?
> Dann fahr ich persönlich hin und hau ihm eine rein



Auch aus Kärnten?


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Jah


----------



## Xetic (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Jah



Hahaha wie geil  woher genau?


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Aus Villach 
Und du ?

btw: Sollten wir das nicht unbedingt hier bereden sondern eher mit PNs oder Profilnachrichten


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> btw: Sollten wir das nicht unbedingt hier bereden sondern eher mit PNs oder Profilnachrichten


 
Das wäre mal eine gute Idee.


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kommst nicht zufällig aus Neumünster oder Umgebung?




wie kammst du den auf neumünster ?
ist ja bei dir praktisch um dei Ecke


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> wie kammst du den auf neumünster ?
> ist ja bei dir praktisch um dei Ecke


 
Weils in Neumünster so'n Laden gibt, der nur die Deluxe Netzteile hat, wenn du da ein BeQuiet haben willst, bezahlst du 30€ mehr als im Netz.


----------



## Xetic (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Hab mir jetzt noch ein neues Netzteil dazubestellt. (Das Arctic Fusion von oben oder das Be Quiet Straight Power 450W. Wird auch gleich mit eingebaut.

Jez ist der PC fertig und für mich perfekt


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Xetic schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt noch ein neues Netzteil dazubestellt. (Das Arctic Fusion von oben oder das Be Quiet Straight Power 450W. Wird auch gleich mit eingebaut.
> 
> Jez ist der PC fertig und für mich perfekt


 
Welches denn nun, das Arctic oder das Straight? 
Aber super, dass es nun geklappt hat.


----------



## Xetic (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welches denn nun, das Arctic oder das Straight?
> Aber super, dass es nun geklappt hat.


 
Keine Ahnung 

Ich hab ihnen eine Email geschrieben, dass sie doch eines der beiden Netzteile bestellen und einbaun, wenn der Aufpreis unter 30€ ist.

Als Antwort kam lediglich: "wird bestellt".

Also ich weiss noch nicht welches, aber ich denk mal beide sind in Ordnung


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Jep, beide sind OK.
Lass dich überraschen und gucke gleich nach, ob sie das auch gemacht haben, am besten vor Ort auseinander bauen.


----------



## Xetic (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, beide sind OK.
> Lass dich überraschen und gucke gleich nach, ob sie das auch gemacht haben, am besten vor Ort auseinander bauen.


 
.

Der soll ungefähr am Mittwoch abholbereit sein . Werde dann hier meine ersten Eindrücke reinposten und paar Games testen.

Das erste was ich mache ist Crysis Demo runterladen und mal auf DX10 Very High probieren  wuhha wie ich mich freue


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Xetic schrieb:


> .
> 
> Der soll ungefähr am Mittwoch abholbereit sein . Werde dann hier meine ersten Eindrücke reinposten und paar Games testen.
> 
> Das erste was ich mache ist Crysis Demo runterladen und mal auf DX10 Very High probieren  wuhha wie ich mich freue


 
Kann ich nachvollziehen. 
Poste deine Eindrücke mal, der Rechner wird schon klasse sein.


----------



## Xetic (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Oh Mann... PC soll morgen kommen, aber im Moment will ich den gar net sehen .

Hab heute meinen Ferialjob angefangen und konnte 100 PC's und 100 Bildschirme vom Erdgeschoss in den dritten Stock tragen .. zu zweit!

Und morgen auf jeden pc windows installieren ... glaub kaum dass ich dann noch bock habe meinen eigenen rechner anzuschließen hehe 

Aber morgen soll der große Tag sein


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Was denn.. Windows CD rein und immer auf Enter drücken.. Ein Traum Job, da würd ich ein pennen dabei


----------



## Xetic (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Was denn.. Windows CD rein und immer auf Enter drücken.. Ein Traum Job, da würd ich ein pennen dabei



und dann die ganzen PC's wieder runtertragen und die alten wieder rauf in den dritten stock.

Ma gucken ob das dein Traumjob is


----------



## riedochs (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Xetic schrieb:


> Oh Mann... PC soll morgen kommen, aber im Moment will ich den gar net sehen .
> 
> Hab heute meinen Ferialjob angefangen und konnte 100 PC's und 100 Bildschirme vom Erdgeschoss in den dritten Stock tragen .. zu zweit!
> 
> ...



Mit nlite eine CD erstellen die automatisiert ist und 10x brennen. Dann wird das sehr entspannt. Nachher nur noch den PC-Namen aendern.


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Xetic schrieb:


> und dann die ganzen PC's wieder runtertragen und die alten wieder rauf in den dritten stock.
> 
> Ma gucken ob das dein Traumjob is



Klar 
Wieso nicht.


----------



## Xetic (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Kann ich für meinen Prozessor, falls er zu laut ist, einfach einen Mugen2 Kühler bestellen und draufbaun?

Oder geht das nicht wegen "boxed" ?


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Du kannst einen anderen Kühler drauf bauen 
Allerdings musst du das Mobo dafür wieder ausbauen.


----------



## Airblade85 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



> Du kannst einen anderen Kühler drauf bauen
> Allerdings musst du das Mobo dafür wieder ausbauen.



also lieber gleich ein Mugen 2 drauf hauen


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Airblade85 schrieb:


> also lieber gleich ein Mugen 2 drauf hauen


 
Oder den Broken reinklatschen, aber auch für den muss das Board dann wieder raus.


----------



## jk_bonn (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Hi,

bin neu hier und habe mir nach euren Tips einen Rechner zusammengestellt,

http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/5725/rechner.png
http://img268.imageshack.us/i/rechner.png/
Hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen oder grobe Fehler beim zusammenstellen gemacht.

Ist die Liste ok?
Für Tips im bezug auf eine Änderung wäre ich dankbar


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Hi und willkommen im Forum 

Aber wieso machst du nicht einen eigenen Thread auf? 
BTW: Auf dem Bild erkennt man gar nix.


----------



## riedochs (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



jk_bonn schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin neu hier und habe mir nach euren Tips einen Rechner zusammengestellt,
> 
> ...



Sieht schonmal gut aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Die Zusammenstellung ist OK, aber ich würde mir das Geld für die Softwareinstallation sparen, das kannst du auch selbst machen.

Ansonsten, mach einen eigenen Thread auf, bitte nicht einen Thread eines anderen benutzen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



jk_bonn schrieb:


> Ist die Liste ok?
> Für Tips im bezug auf eine Änderung wäre ich dankbar


Die Software wirst du wohl selber installieren können, oder?


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Bei Vista solltest du aber unbedingt darauf achten eine mit Upgrade Coupon für Win 7 zu nehmen!
Der Rest ist gut.


----------



## jk_bonn (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Danke für die superschnelle Antwort


----------



## jk_bonn (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Achso, ich hab noch irgendwo gelesen das das Mainboard den Prozessor nur nach einem BIOS Update erkennt.

Habe bei der Bestellung angegeben das dies bitte mit der Software Installation gemacht werden soll, falls dies nicht gemacht wird wie mache ich das am besten?


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



> Danke für die superschnelle Antwort


Gern geschehen. Meld dich wieder, wenn du noch Fragen hast.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



jk_bonn schrieb:


> Achso, ich hab noch irgendwo gelesen das das Mainboard den Prozessor nur nach einem BIOS Update erkennt.
> 
> Habe bei der Bestellung angegeben das dies bitte mit der Software Installation gemacht werden soll, falls dies nicht gemacht wird wie mache ich das am besten?


 
Erst mal abwarten, ob das wirklich der Fall ist und dann kannst du immer noch danach fragen.
Aber normaler Weise sollte das so gehen, Bios update ich auch nicht mehr so wild wie früher.


----------



## Xetic (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



jk_bonn schrieb:


> Achso, ich hab noch irgendwo gelesen das das Mainboard den Prozessor nur nach einem BIOS Update erkennt.
> 
> Habe bei der Bestellung angegeben das dies bitte mit der Software Installation gemacht werden soll, falls dies nicht gemacht wird wie mache ich das am besten?


 
Bitte eigenen Thread aufmachen 

Hab meinen PC noch immer net begonnen und jez fängt schön dass Wochenende an ...

Wenn ich ihn am Montag bekomme dreh ich durch.

edit:

Sooo.

War grad beim Händler . PC ist fast fertig, RAM fehlt noch.

Hab ihn mir schon angeschaut und kam ausm Staunen netmehr raus .

Das Be Quiet! Netzteil war drin (und es sieht so fein aus in schwarz!).

Die Grafikkarte sieht genialstens aus, und das motherboard schaut richtig hochqualitativ aus .

Monat isser fix fertig, dann wird abgeholt und BÄM! .

Kann ich meine alte 80GB festplatte einfach reinbaun, um die wichtigen daten rüberzukopiern, und dann wieder ausbaun? oder muss ich da sachen umstelln im bios etc?


----------



## Xetic (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Soo, wie ich in nem andren Thread schon geschrieben habe:

PC ist da.
S-ata Laufwerk wurde nicht erkannt.
IDE-Laufwerk eingebaut.
__

Windows 7 installiert - funzt wunderbar (bin echt überrascht über W7)
Crysis & Far Cry 2 getestet - alles auf enthusiast flüssig - geil! 

Danke für eure Hilfe! PC funzt super, NUR ...

Die Lautstärke ist, wenn der Lüfter auf 100% läuft, unerträglich.
Beim starten, ist er fast unhörbar, aber nach paar mins surfen etc, dreht er voll auf.
Danach läuft er den ganzen Tag nurnoch auf 100%.

Die Temps machen mir auch bisschen Angst:

Gestern mit der neuesten Version von Everest versucht:

CPU: 65° während nur Firefox offen war und Steam was runtergeladen hat!! (Case ZU)
CPU: 56° (Case OFFEN).

Find ich schon extrem die temps dafür dass ich nichtmal gezockt habe oder so?

Der Händler hat mir bei der Übergabe auch geraten einen Kühler einzubaun. Hat irgendwas von "Nen Arcting Cooling XXXX hätten wir da" geredet.

Sollte ich den einbaun? Oder lieber gleich selbst nen Mugen2 oder etwas in der Art bestellen?

Und glaubt ihr würde die Lautstärke da stark sinken im Gegensatz zum boxed?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Du hast den Boxed drinne, richtig?
Dann würde ich mir einen besseren Kühler kaufen, den Groß Clockner z.B., der ist nicht teuer und kühlt sehr gut.

Und ja, die Lautstärke wird sehr sinken, der Clockner ist nicht zu hören.

Wieso erkennt er dein Sata Laufwerk nicht, ist es im Bios nicht da oder unter Windows?
In welchem Modus läufen die Sata Ports?


----------



## Xetic (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast den Boxed drinne, richtig?
> Dann würde ich mir einen besseren Kühler kaufen, den Groß Clockner z.B., der ist nicht teuer und kühlt sehr gut.
> 
> Und ja, die Lautstärke wird sehr sinken, der Clockner ist nicht zu hören.
> ...


 
Japp hab den Boxed drauf. Sowas Lautes hab ich noch nie erlebt^^

Der Groß Clockner is ganz schön günstig! nicht schlecht! Werd darüber mal mit meinem Händler reden.

Wegen dem Laufwerk:

Ich konnte damit kein Windows aufspielen, das Laufwerk ging schon auf und zu machen, aber der PC konnte nicht booten.
Im Bios wurde auch nix angezeigt.

Hab dann das alte Laufwerk aus meinem alten PC genommen und eingebaut = funzte!

Sollte ich jetzt mit aufgesetzem Windows nochmal das S-ATA laufwerk probiern?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Xetic schrieb:


> Japp hab den Boxed drauf. Sowas Lautes hab ich noch nie erlebt^^


 
Den boxed hatte ich auch mal getestet, voll der Mist, das Teil. 



Xetic schrieb:


> Der Groß Clockner is ganz schön günstig! nicht schlecht! Werd darüber mal mit meinem Händler reden.


 
Jep, der Clockner ist super, habe den gerade drauf und den höre ich nicht. 



Xetic schrieb:


> Wegen dem Laufwerk:
> 
> Ich konnte damit kein Windows aufspielen, das Laufwerk ging schon auf und zu machen, aber der PC konnte nicht booten.
> Im Bios wurde auch nix angezeigt.
> ...


 
Deshalb solltest du schauen, in welchem Modus die Sata Ports laufen, es kann sein, dass das Laufwerk deshabl nicht erkannt wird.

Windows ist ja nun installiert, wenn du das Sata Laufwerk wieder anklemmst, wird es dann immer noch nicht erkannt?


----------



## Xetic (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den boxed hatte ich auch mal getestet, voll der Mist, das Teil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke  werd den beim Händler bestellen.

Das mit dem Laufwerk probier ich wenn ich von der Arbeit komme. Bin schon gespannt.

Aber ansonsten läuft der Pc top!

Problem ist nur, jetzt hab ich den Monster PC hier stehn, und nichtmal nen passendes Spiel dazu 

Crysis & Far Cry 2 hab ich durch, also is nur zum grafik testen da^^

Ich meld mich dann wenn ich daheim das mitn Laufwerk ausprobiert habe.
Dankeschön!


----------



## Xetic (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Soo 

Hab mir jetzt ganz spontan den Groß Clockner bestellt ^^

Irgendwie ist mir noch mulmig dabei.
Wollte eigentlich beim Händler bestellen usw, aber konnte nicht warten und jez hab ich bestellt 

Hoffe ich hab damit keinen Fehler gemacht und ich schaff es den raufzubaun


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Der Clockner ist cool und sooo schwer ist das Montieren nicht, einfach ein wenig Geduld haben und etwas Fingerspitzengefühl bei den Klammern.


----------



## Xetic (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Clockner ist cool und sooo schwer ist das Montieren nicht, einfach ein wenig Geduld haben und etwas Fingerspitzengefühl bei den Klammern.


 
Stimmt es, dass ich das Mobo nicht ausbaun muss, beim Clockner?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Xetic schrieb:


> Stimmt es, dass ich das Mobo nicht ausbaun muss, beim Clockner?


 
Musst du nicht, aber ich würde es trotzdem machen, ist einfacher.


----------



## Xetic (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Musst du nicht, aber ich würde es trotzdem machen, ist einfacher.


 
Für mich wäre das glaub ich eher schwerer .

Alles dann wieder so hinstecken wie's war, omg^^.

Ich meld mich nacher mal wieder wenn das Teil da ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Es kommt darauf an wieviel Platz du im Case ist, denk daran, dass der Clockner etwas größer ist als der Boxed.


----------



## Xetic (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an wieviel Platz du im Case ist, denk daran, dass der Clockner etwas größer ist als der Boxed.



Ja ich hatte arge Platzprobleme 

Soooo

Der Clockner kam heute an, wurde gleich ausgepackt und gleich eingebaut 

Mit (sehr) viel Gewalt ging der zweite Stecker dann endlich rein 

Die Lautstärke ist HAMMER!

Das Ding ist so leise, das kann man garnet vergleichen mit dem boxed 

Aber die Temps lassen zu wünschen übrig 

Mit Case ZU im Idle um die 55° und gerade Prime 95 getestet, da habe ich bei 68° (steigend) abgebrochen :/.

Ich glaub neues Gehäuse muss jez auch noch her ...

Wenn ich ein Seitenteil wegnehme, habe im Idle 45° und mit Prime 95 ging die Temp nicht über 63° (schwankte immer zwischen 62° und 63°).

Kann meine CPU überhaupt so eine Temperatur im Normalbetrieb erreichen? (Zocken usw.). Oder sind das unter Prime wirklich die MAXIMALEN Temperaturen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Xetic schrieb:


> Der Clockner kam heute an, wurde gleich ausgepackt und gleich eingebaut
> 
> Mit (sehr) viel Gewalt ging der zweite Stecker dann endlich rein
> 
> ...


 
Das ist der Clockner. 



Xetic schrieb:


> Aber die Temps lassen zu wünschen übrig
> 
> Mit Case ZU im Idle um die 55° und gerade Prime 95 getestet, da habe ich bei 68° (steigend) abgebrochen :/.
> 
> ...


 
Das ist arg hoch.
Du hast doch die Schutzfolie vorher abgezogen? 
Wieviel WLP hast du raufgemacht?
Wie siehts mit den Gehäuselüftern aus?


----------



## Xetic (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist arg hoch.
> Du hast doch die Schutzfolie vorher abgezogen?
> Wieviel WLP hast du raufgemacht?
> Wie siehts mit den Gehäuselüftern aus?


Ja Schutzfolie herunten und WLP auf Erbsengröße. CPU war auch zu 5/6 abgedeckt, schön verschmiert mitn clockner drauf.

Gehäuselüfter hab ich keine. Mein Case is glaub ich 20-30€ wert.

So siehts aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Das ist das Problem.
Der Clockner schaufelt die warme Luft im Case umher, dann bringt auch der beste Kühler nichts.

Du brauchst ein neues Case, mit Front- und Hecklüfter.
Was kannst du noch so an Knete locker machen?


----------



## Xetic (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem.
> Der Clockner schaufelt die warme Luft im Case umher, dann bringt auch der beste Kühler nichts.
> 
> Du brauchst ein neues Case, mit Front- und Hecklüfter.
> Was kannst du noch so an Knete locker machen?



Oh mann das hört nie auf 

Derweil nix. Am Ende des Monats kann ich euch sagen wieviel übrig bleiben wird, aber ich hab da irgendwas vom Xigmatek im Auge .

Diese Battle Edition für 80€, is die gut?


Edit: Schon witzig. Ziel war ein PC um 600€.

Mittlerweile bin ich bei 940€ sowas


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Du hättest auch für 600€ einen Gamer PC mit Gehäuse haben können. 
Kannst du in deinem Gehäuse keine Lüfter verbauen?


----------



## Xetic (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hättest auch für 600€ einen Gamer PC mit Gehäuse haben können.
> Kannst du in deinem Gehäuse keine Lüfter verbauen?



Das vergiss mal ganz schnell 

wenn dann kauf ich ein komplettes Gehäuse dass schon 2 Lüfter verbaut hat. Wird ja schon ein schweißtreibender Prozess die ganze Hardware ausbaun und dort wieder richtig reinbaun


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Xetic schrieb:


> wenn dann kauf ich ein komplettes Gehäuse dass schon 2 Lüfter verbaut hat. Wird ja schon ein schweißtreibender Prozess die ganze Hardware ausbaun und dort wieder richtig reinbaun


 
Dauert bei mir nur 20 Minuten, dann läuft es wieder.


----------



## ATIFan22 (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Tja,bei mnir dauerst auch nur 20 min ,die Lüfter einzubauen


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Tja,bei mnir dauerst auch nur 20 min ,die Lüfter einzubauen


 
Ich brauche 20 Minuten um den PC überhaupt abzuklemmen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Könnte dir das Case hier empfehlen.


----------



## Xetic (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Könnte dir das Case hier empfehlen.



Jo dieses hier wird sehr oft hier im Board empfohlen.

Da steht das ein Lüfter schon drinnen ist, reicht dieser eine?

PS: Mein Gott der Groß Clockner is so dermaßen leise . Ich hör den PC fast gar nemma!
Und irgendwie habe ich Gefallen daran gefunden am PC rumzubasteln


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Recht klapperig, da gibts es besser für den Preis.


----------



## riedochs (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Recht klapperig, da gibts es besser für den Preis.



Welche denn? Die Sharkoon kannst du auch knicken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Welche denn? Die Sharkoon kannst du auch knicken.


 
Cooler Master Centurion 534.


----------



## riedochs (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Cooler Master Centurion 534.



Ist auch nicht so toll. Ein gescheites Case kostet nunmal Geld.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ist auch nicht so toll. Ein gescheites Case kostet nunmal Geld.


 
Ich habs und auch schon das Three Hundred und das Cooler fand ich besser.


----------



## ATIFan22 (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Naja, es reichen auch billige,die sind zwar nich tgna so gut ,sehn nicht so gut aus und die Temp ist etwas höher ,aber das geht in der Regel auch ....


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Beim Centurion waren die Temps OK, beim Three knirschte immer was, wenn die Lüfter drehten.


----------



## Xetic (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Was haltet ihr von dem:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard "Battle Edition"

Nur bei dem sind die 2 Lüfter oben links, da habe ich normalerweiße das Netzteil?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Das Case ist OK, bei dem wird das Netzteil unten reingebaut, nicht oben.


----------



## Xetic (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Muss ich dann was bedenken?

Also wenn ich jetzt von vorne auf mein Gehäuse schaue, schaut der Lüfter vom Clockner genau zu mir.

Is das richtig so wie ichs eingebaut habe?

Und mit dem neuen Gehäuse kann ich einfach die Hardware da reinbaun, und dann habe ich denke mal nen besseren Airflow als in meinem 20€ (70° unter Prime95) Gehäuse?


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Bestell dir beim Midgard gleich ein paar Scythe Slipstreams mit, weil die Lüfter nicht gut sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Xetic schrieb:


> Muss ich dann was bedenken?
> 
> Also wenn ich jetzt von vorne auf mein Gehäuse schaue, schaut der Lüfter vom Clockner genau zu mir.


 
Das ist genau richtig so, der Lüfter bläst die Luft über die Lamellen nach hinten.



Xetic schrieb:


> Is das richtig so wie ichs eingebaut habe?


 
Absolut korrekt. 



Xetic schrieb:


> Und mit dem neuen Gehäuse kann ich einfach die Hardware da reinbaun, und dann habe ich denke mal nen besseren Airflow als in meinem 20€ (70° unter Prime95) Gehäuse?


 
Jep, hast du, das Midgard hat schon zwei Lüfter drinne.
Könnten aber ausfallen, daher musst du gucken ob du noch andere mitbestellen willst.


----------



## Xetic (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Dankeschön für die Beiträge, ich überleg mir das mal die nächsten Tage.

Noch ne Frage am Rande.

Ein User hat mir geraten mein Bios upzudaten falls CPUZ mein MB als "Sockel AM2+(940)" erkennt.
Er hat es auch als AM2+ erkannt, und deswegn habe ich gerade ein BIOS Update durchgeführt, funzte alles super, nur steht noch immer AM2+ da


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

@Quanti
Hast du die 800er Slipstreams drin?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Xetic schrieb:


> Ein User hat mir geraten mein Bios upzudaten falls CPUZ mein MB als "Sockel AM2+(940)" erkennt.
> Er hat es auch als AM2+ erkannt, und deswegn habe ich gerade ein BIOS Update durchgeführt, funzte alles super, nur steht noch immer AM2+ da


 
Ist normal.
Hier ein Screen von meinem....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Fadi schrieb:


> @Quanti
> Hast du die 800er Slipstreams drin?


 
Jep, 800er. Reichen einfach und sind unhörbar.


----------



## Xetic (6. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist normal.
> Hier ein Screen von meinem....


 
Ah ok 

Warum hast in deiner signatur den 940er drin? ;P

was haltet ihr vom http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=de&act=detail&tbcate=402&id=6622 ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Xetic schrieb:


> Ah ok
> 
> Warum hast in deiner signatur den 940er drin?
> 
> was haltet ihr vom Cooler Master ?


 
Liegt daran, dass das System mit dem Crosshair 3 Formula und dem 955 noch nicht fertig ist. 
Vielleicht kommt auch noch der 965 rauf. 

Das Haf ist OK.


----------



## Xetic (6. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Liegt daran, dass das System mit dem Crosshair 3 Formula und dem 955 noch nicht fertig ist.
> Vielleicht kommt auch noch der 965 rauf.
> 
> Das Haf ist OK.



Das wirds glaub ich werden .

Ein Freund hats auch und der kanns mir weiterempfehlen


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*

Dan hol dir das Haf, mir reicht das Midgard.


----------



## riedochs (6. August 2009)

*AW: PC - gut genug/überteuert?*



Xetic schrieb:


> Ah ok
> 
> Warum hast in deiner signatur den 940er drin? ;P
> 
> was haltet ihr vom Cooler Master ?



Das Gehäuse ist vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------

